# Where did the design for the built-in Schwinn fender light come from?



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

Other people may have questioned this before, but it's an new one for me. This was listed on ebay as a 1939 Dodge fender light? Did Schwinn copy this from Dodge?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 10, 2018)

Schwinn: 
innovator? 
imitator.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...how-youre-schwinn-rip-offs.85101/#post-532072


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Schwinn: innovator? imitator.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...how-youre-schwinn-rip-offs.85101/#post-532072



I was wondering if someone put a Schwinn cover on a Dodge light?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 10, 2018)

https://www.clubemalls.top/1939-dod...7-pair-original-very-rare-rat-rod-p-4138.html


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow! That's pretty cool. Somebody copied somebody. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

Schwinn came out with it the following year.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 10, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I was wondering if someone put a Schwinn cover on a Dodge light?




Schwinn put Dodge lights on their fenders


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 10, 2018)

44 bucks for two. Put the Schwinn name and double the price.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Schwinn put Dodge lights on their fenders



They sure look the same, what do you think? You have to  know more about than me. Was it 1940 Schwinn came out with theirs?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Schwinn: innovator? imitator.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...how-youre-schwinn-rip-offs.85101/#post-532072



I vote imitator on the fender light, at least.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 10, 2018)

Since Schwinn was always trying to link their bikes to planes, trains and cars/motorcyles, it's not unusual.

When did that bike first appear and when did the headlight move from the bars or struts is the question.

If I recall right, Rollfast/Snyder had that frame style c. 1936? They had a huge light in the same area.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 10, 2018)

it appears that schwinn must have been the first to rat road their bikes? i love it!!
ps doesnt the front end from the 39 dodge look like the front end of the fords of that era....bunch of copy catters


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Aug 10, 2018)

*To Raymond Loewy:*
*One of the most prolific and influential designers *
*of the 20th century. He literally revolutionized the industry in America creating designs for many products. From airplanes, automobiles and more and which can be seen in the bikes which we all admire.*
*

*


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

I wonder if someone is still around you could ask about the design? Do you think Jay Pridmore & Jim Hurd might know? Other than the lense and the screw hole that 2jakes pointed out, they look the same to  me. Barry


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 11, 2018)

36 Harley must have used a time machine to copy both


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2020)

Imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 4, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery...



Until you get sued like Schwinn did for the Klunker


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 5, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I wonder if someone is still around you could ask about the design? Do you think Jay Pridmore & Jim Hurd might know? Other than the lense and the screw hole that 2jakes pointed out, they look the same to  me. Barry



I believe Hurd passed away about 10 years ago, do'nt know about Pridmore.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 5, 2020)

the company that made the dodge cover probably made things for a variety of companies and applications.
it'd be my guess that schwinn had them make their light covers.
they used the existing design and made some small adjustments so it would fit the fender.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2020)

schwinnderella said:


> I believe Hurd passed away about 10 years ago, do'nt know about Pridmore.



Thank you for letting me know. Barry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 5, 2020)

The motorbike fender delta is off a car too. Screws on the bezel is bike... screws in the rear is for car or truck.. think it’s dodge too .. can’t remember.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 5, 2020)

Heres the delta silver ray car edition


----------

